# Fuji x pro1 question..



## robinchun (Apr 8, 2018)

As  I wear glasses to read and for close up work, is the non-diopter correction of the x pro 1 a concern?
Robin


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 8, 2018)

Great question. I'm doing this more for a bump as I believe @Gary A. Owns or owned one and he wears glasses. I own the XPRO2 so I can't answer that. I can tell you the XPRO2 is a significant upgrade in terms of AF speed, and sensor.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 8, 2018)

The XP1 is as slow as an old dog.  It does everything slow, it focuses slow, the EV updates slow, it writes slow and it reads slow.  In low light the EV goes to hell and everything smears.  

To answer your question, I would wear my glasses when shooting the XP1. But, I always wear my glasses when shooting with every camera I shoot.

The XP1 did slow me down and took be back to my roots of film photography.  Back to where a photographer had to anticipate and wait for the photo in order to attain a successful capture, as opposed to reacting with a high FPS and a boom, boom, boom ... hoping that somewhere in the series there is something decent. For me, slowing down is good because it caused me to study the lighting the framing and the story.  The XP1 caused me to generally shoot single frame on all my cameras.  If you do get or have an XP1, I would give serious consideration to only shooting optically in low light. (I prefer shooting with the EV.)


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 8, 2018)

PS- The XP1's are fitted for Nikon Diopters, should you go that route.


----------



## robinchun (Apr 8, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> The XP1 is as slow as an old dog.  It does everything slow, it focuses slow, the EV updates slow, it writes slow and it reads slow.  In low light the EV goes to hell and everything smears.
> 
> To answer your question, I would wear my glasses when shooting the XP1. But, I always wear my glasses when shooting with every camera I shoot.
> 
> The XP1 did slow me down and took be back to my roots of film photography.  Back to where a photographer had to anticipate and wait for the photo in order to attain a successful capture, as opposed to reacting with a high FPS and a boom, boom, boom ... hoping that somewhere in the series there is something decent. For me, slowing down is good because it caused me to study the lighting the framing and the story.  The XP1 caused me to generally shoot single frame on all my cameras.  If you do get or have an XP1, I would give serious consideration to only shooting optically in low light. (I prefer shooting with the EV.)


Thanks for that Gary... I like the idea of having to slow down, however I don't want to come to a stand still, metaphorically speaking, so as I will be buying s/hand do you think an xe-1 would be worth considering?
btw.. are your images at Unsharp At Any Speed with the x pro 1?
Robin


----------



## cgw (Apr 8, 2018)

I'd pass and look for an X-T1. Built-in diopter, flippy LCD, faster AF, same Japanese-made goodness, and now heavily discounted new relative to the XT2--usually around 1/3 the price of the newer model.


----------



## robinchun (Apr 8, 2018)

cgw said:


> I'd pass and look for an X-T1. Built-in diopter, flippy LCD, faster AF, same Japanese-made goodness, and now heavily discounted new relative to the XT2--usually around 1/3 the price of the newer model.


Thanks for that but don't like DSLR style
Robin


----------



## cgw (Apr 8, 2018)

robinchun said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > I'd pass and look for an X-T1. Built-in diopter, flippy LCD, faster AF, same Japanese-made goodness, and now heavily discounted new relative to the XT2--usually around 1/3 the price of the newer model.
> ...



 Then you'll just have to live with and work around the old X-Pro1's limitations. Found them just too clumsy. No diopter adjustment? No dice.

Got an X100T instead. For street, the flippy LCD on the X-T series is killer.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 8, 2018)

robinchun said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > The XP1 is as slow as an old dog.  It does everything slow, it focuses slow, the EV updates slow, it writes slow and it reads slow.  In low light the EV goes to hell and everything smears.
> ...


A Few/many are. I’ll post some examples.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 8, 2018)

espresso2x said:


> XE1 is the same as Xpro1 without the OVF.


Same sensor, yes.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 8, 2018)

robinchun said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > The XP1 is as slow as an old dog.  It does everything slow, it focuses slow, the EV updates slow, it writes slow and it reads slow.  In low light the EV goes to hell and everything smears.
> ...


I also had an XE-2.  But it’s been a while.  If I remember correctly, the XE-2 had a much better low light EVF updates. But the XP1 had twice the build.  The XP1 felt wonderfully in the hands, similar to a Leica, just a bit lighter.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 8, 2018)

XP1 Stuff:

#1






#2




ISO 1600

#3




ISO 6400

#4




ISO 800

#6




ISO 3200

#7




ISO 1600

#8




ISO 1600


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 8, 2018)

XE2 Stuff (@ 3200 ISO):

a)





b)





c)





d)





e)




ISO 3200


----------

